# Smoking Turkey Recipes



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well its that time of year for Thanksgiving and for the past 5 years, I have been the cook for the event as my wife's family doesn't cook. This year, I was wanting to try something other than baking or frying a bird up so I wanted to take it to you guys for how to smoke a turkey.

I am going to use one of those charbroil smokers from lowes for $99 (I hope you know the one I am speaking of). I will probably have two birds to cook (may just smoke one and fry the other in case this smoking thing proves complicated for me). 

What rubs/brines do you use for your birds, what favorite wood(s) do you use for smoking, temps, times, etc.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Can't speak to rubs / brines but one thing that I've always wanted to try is smoking a turkey the same way you do beer can chicken. I've heard of people doing a turkey the same way but using a Fosters oil can instead of a regular sized beer can. When I do chicken the same way, I use a washed / dried bird with a little oil on the skin and rub all over + sprinkle some inside also. I then open up the top of the can w/ a church key, "reserve" half the beer and add a few tablespoons of rub to the beer remaining in the can.

I figure the same should work for a turkey, you're just doing it on a larger scale.

I've also heard about folks going in a downsize direction also and using those mini pineapple juice cans with cornish game hens. Happy smoke.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Tater639 said:


> Well its that time of year for Thanksgiving and for the past 5 years, I have been the cook for the event as my wife's family doesn't cook. This year, I was wanting to try something other than baking or frying a bird up so I wanted to take it to you guys for how to smoke a turkey.
> 
> I am going to use one of those charbroil smokers from lowes for $99 (I hope you know the one I am speaking of). I will probably have two birds to cook (may just smoke one and fry the other in case this smoking thing proves complicated for me).
> 
> What rubs/brines do you use for your birds, what favorite wood(s) do you use for smoking, temps, times, etc.


I'm not familiar with that particular smoker. I use a Chargriller with the side fire box. I had to do some mods to it to get it to work the way I wanted, but now it works great.
I always brine my birds overnight, this gives them more flavor & they're juicier. As far as wood goes, anything you like except for pine will be good. I prefer mesquite usually, but have done them in pecan for a couple hours, then finished with cherry. Keep your temperature at around 225-250. It will take most of the day, so start early.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Just a heads up smoldrn. Wild black cherry trees are posionous, leafs and twigs, but not the fruit. Comes from molding in the leaves. I've seen 3 cows killed by eating the limbs and brush. And yes, it is used for smoking meats. Google up posionous wild cherry trees.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

There's no cherry trees here at the beach, I have to use the chips for that, but thanks for the heads up. I never knew that about the wild cherry.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I've done a few turkeys on my rudimentary brinkman charcoal smoker. The overnight brine is the key. Keeping the fire and smoke right is next.
It's gonna take a while no matter what you use to smoke it, so I suggest having a coupla hundred oysters around and some beer to wash them down with while you wait.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Keep the size of the turkey to 12-14 lbs, no more. It'll take approx. 30-40 mins. per pound. After you brine it overnight, pat it dry, rub it with butter mixed with some cajun seasoning like Essence, put 1 onion(quartered), 1 apple, a couple stalks of celery, & a carrot in the cavity. Enjoy it!


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the tips! Yeah I think my grill is the same smoldrn but I don't have the smoke box. I was just going to use indirect heat with a smoke box on it or add burnt wood chips from a pre-made fire. Are there any particular Brines you all like to use?


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

2 cups water (non-chlorinated)
2 cups Kosher or sea salt
3 cups sugar
1/4 cup crab boil
1/4 molasses
1/4 cup Worcestershire
4 TBS black pepper
1 TBS Rosemary
1 TBS dried thyme
1/4 cup white wine

I brine 'em overnight, then rinse the brine off well. The meat will absorb a lot of it. Get ready for some juicy bird!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

My 2 cents on smoking turkeys is still a WIP (work in progress) so I hope this will help. I have smoked several turkeys, all came out great and my only issue is dealing with the light and dark meat temp thing. As far as brining I don't mess with it when smoking turkey, most turkeys are already brined (water added) so haven't bothered so far but I do inject allegro marinade before smoking. Give the bird a good rinse in cold water inside and out, drain pat dry with paper towels then I give the bird a good rub down with olive oil and the your favorite poultry rub and inject the marinade, cover the bird and get your smoker set up and up to temp. I prefer apple wood but use hickory in a pinch, I do most of the smoke in the first hour and then keep an eye on the temp. As far as time I use a remote meat thermometer and just set it and forget it. When the bird gets to temp I take it off cover it and let it rest for about an hour and then its time to dig in! Hope this helps


----------

